# Brax Platinum limited edition amps



## dgoldenz

These are way too badass....if only I had the $$ to drop and a car big enough to fit one in:

Brax Special Platinum Limited Edition Amplifier #14 - eBay (item 290530303759 end time Feb-07-11 18:02:23 PST)

Brax Special Platinum Limited Edition Amplifier #16 - eBay (item 290530305187 end time Feb-07-11 18:08:22 PST)


----------



## DAT

I know I want both , but alas always broke


----------



## Thunderplains

What are the specs on those? 

They are DAMN big.


----------



## DAT

Thunderplains said:


> What are the specs on those?
> 
> They are DAMN big.


basically a X2000 and X2400 I think. It's 2 amps under a huge power heatsink. SO you have to connect power to both amps and such.


----------



## thehatedguy

It's actually a Graphic X2400 and a regular X2000 in one heatsink...I've owned a pair of them myself.


----------



## Thunderplains

thehatedguy said:


> It's actually a Graphic X2400 and a regular X2000 in one heatsink...I've owned a pair of them myself.


Now i know why you are the hated guy.. 

How do you like them? Sound? Power draw?


----------



## Thunderplains

So EACH amp is 2x265 and 4x135???


----------



## senior800

Man I want. Not sure the price of shipping to the UK is going to be sensible however.


----------



## stevexyz

what a beauty! these amps worth much more than the $2k the seller asks for. and they are brand new too! i'm sooooooo tempted


----------



## stevexyz

Thunderplains said:


> So EACH amp is 2x265 and 4x135???


just did some googling. there was a guy selling one of these amps back in 2005 for $4k. he listed the specs as 2x225w + 4x135w @ 4ohm.


----------



## DAT

My X2000 says 205w x 2 RMS on the sheet. Midbass amp? Or Mono SUb amp either way built like a tank.o


----------



## stevexyz

DAT said:


> My X2000 says 205w x 2 RMS on the sheet. Midbass amp? Or Mono SUb amp either way built like a tank.o


guys from ampguts posted 2x190w for the x2000 and 4x100w for the x2400. maybe that's the manufacture's ratings, but the actual power is higher?


----------



## thehatedguy

Remember the Graphic editions were more powerful than the regular editions.

I loved them. All of the Brax that I've owned have been truely excellent. I never had a chance to put them on the speakers that I felt they were meant to be with- Dynaudio.


----------



## thehatedguy

Figure about 80 pounds packed to ship. Regular UPS will be pretty high- I think when I quoted shipping to the UK is was around $600. 

But you can use a wholesale shipper like International Parcel Services to get the cost down more reasonable...and they use UPS, FedEx, and DHL to go overseas. Basically you fill out the packing information online and they email you a shipping/tracking label you use for the package. 

I know sounds fishy but they are very legit...did a lot of research before I sent them any money.



senior800 said:


> Man I want. Not sure the price of shipping to the UK is going to be sensible however.


----------



## DAT

My BRAX X2000 weighs 20.x lbs so your about right 20 for each amp and 20 for the large heatsink.


----------



## SoundJunkie

Hey DAT, the guy is in TX! Want this also....forget the puny 6 channel I am selling you!! I could strap it on top of the FJ and you pay for gas.


DAT said:


> My BRAX X2000 weighs 20.x lbs so your about right 20 for each amp and 20 for the large heatsink.




Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## JAX

and SoundJunkie and DAT kid me about amps...you two are strung out like crackheads..its a daily thing to see what you two are up to..lol


----------



## senior800

thehatedguy said:


> Figure about 80 pounds packed to ship. Regular UPS will be pretty high- I think when I quoted shipping to the UK is was around $600.
> 
> But you can use a wholesale shipper like International Parcel Services to get the cost down more reasonable...and they use UPS, FedEx, and DHL to go overseas. Basically you fill out the packing information online and they email you a shipping/tracking label you use for the package.
> 
> I know sounds fishy but they are very legit...did a lot of research before I sent them any money.


Sounds like I need to get my tape-measure out.

I'm scared this amp is wider than my car :d


----------



## senior800

Sounds like I will have to get my tapemeasure out - I'm scared the amps wider than my car


----------



## stevexyz

thehatedguy said:


> It's actually a Graphic X2400 and a regular X2000 in one heatsink...I've owned a pair of them myself.


you sure about that? coz from the ebay aution pix it looks like it's just a regular x2400, not the graphic edition


----------



## thehatedguy

I've owned a pair of the Platinum amps and had them apart. The X2400 boards were Graphic boards- BB2604 opamps and the upgraded/beefed up board traces whereas the X2000s were regular boards.


----------



## stevexyz

thehatedguy said:


> I've owned a pair of the Platinum amps and had them apart. The X2400 boards were Graphic boards- BB2604 opamps and the upgraded/beefed up board traces whereas the X2000s were regular boards.


ic, thx for the info


----------



## DAT

The graphic editions had more power and upgraded BB but you really could not tell a difference in the sound quality of either model because they were both excellent.


----------



## EternalGraphics808

OK NUTHUGGERS!!!!


This amp.. Vs.. Audison VRX 4.100(x2)


This amp... Vs.. TRU SuperBillet 6


----------

